# Pictures



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Hi Everyone,

I'm going to try to post a pic of my Doe that I got this year. It was my first deer. I just figured out how to change the picture to a graphic but haven't figure out yet how to post it or change the size of it yet.

Well here it goes


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

I know People have told me before how to do it but I haven't gottenit yet. Could someone please explain it again 

Thanks
QS


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I fixed it for you.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

QueenSalmon nobody said what a cutie your are.You need to change your name to the Salmon Princess your not old enough to be a Queen. Just kidding congradulation on your first deer and good luck being a monitor.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I say the same worm, 

I never knew I would see a moderator that is so young and is pretty. Good to see a girl that loves the outdoors. Congrats on being a moderator at this site.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Nice looking deer ya got there.
Were you bow or gun hunting?
Keep posting your picture ladies.
It's really nice to inspire the new hunters with a picture the says "Hey See I can do it"
Thats a trophy deer in my book for sure!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Definitely nice! <----<<<


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Nice doe ya got there queensalmon


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Trout,

I got it with my bow. She was about 20 yards from my stand. 3 smaller ones walked in and she was the last. I didn't see her at first and was trying to decide which one of the 3 I would take. Then my eyes bugged out when she walked in. I was so excited!!! She came right in and stood broad side to me and I took the shot. I felt like I was on autopilot!!! I felt like I was still sitting and watching someone else do it.

Thanks for all the nice comments!!!! My husband told me He had to move my head out of the way to see the monitor cause it's getting so big with all your wonderful comments 

Thanks Again

QS


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

I'm going to try this again. This is the same deer just a different pic













I hope it works!!! Please have patience with me? I'm usually a fast learner but this puter thing is kind of hard

QS


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

WOW I think I got it !!! Now you are in big trouble. I have tons of pics to post 

QS


----------



## Tom222 (Oct 21, 2000)

I enjoy seeing pictures, but only if they are the real thing. The one you posted here is a hoax. That doe isn't dead, look it's winking at the camera  
Send some more. REAL ones this time


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Tom: What deer?
HA HA HA 
QS Fire away your pic are very much appreciated.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Tom, I've looked at my pictures of this Doe a million times I swear. I have never noticed that it appears that she is winking. Thanks for pointing that out I got a good laugh at that and can't wait to show my hubby it cause I don't think he even noticed it 

Trout, I have tons of pics that I have taken of many things in the outdoors. I absolutely love it. If we ever lost our jobs with Ford we would either move to the UP or to AK. I would love to live an hour or two away from civilization.


QS


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Why don't I see any Pics?


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I Was wondering the same thing NO!


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

What happened to the pics they were there the other day!?! How do I fix it? PLEASE someone help me and my beautiful deer 

QS


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The picture must not be at the same address that it was the other day.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I just downloaded it and I got some great pics on my screen. 
QS that is a great photo, a Dandy! And the deer aint too bad either! 


Just couldn't resist. I'd say that buck is one lucky dude!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Pics are back and they look great! Nice deer QS.

-Kevin


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Nice deer Q S
I'm sure those back straps were mighty tastee


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Nice looking deer. I will have to show my wife that women can hunt to. She like to go along but doesn't think she would ever be able to shoot one.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

were those pics taken at grand lake party shoppe? if so i recall that was one big doe.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i just noticed that you are from howell so that pic must be from robs store. also if i recall didnt your hubby get a nice buck this year? it seems that i saw a pic of him also.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Wild Bill,

Yes that was at Rob's store We live in Sunrise Park on Lake Chemung. We have been here for almost 2 years. Does your girlfriend live in Howell? I just read your other post and responded

She was a beauty!!!!! My husband got 2 bucks one 10pt and a AWESOME 8pt!!!! . 

Big Game, Get your wife to become a member of the site!! I'm the kind of girl who cries when I run over animlas when I hit them with my car I wasn't sure if I would be able to do it either!!!! However after you spend all that time preparing and waiting for that deer to come in...the urge just takes over!!!!!! When I shot her I felt like I was on autopilot. The adreniline rush is amazing!!!! There's nothing like it. 

Even after I shot her and an 8pt buck...I still get up set when I run things over with my car I think the difference is when you go out into the woods you are setting out to do it...whereas with the other incidences you weren't intending to do it or had no control over it!!!!

QS


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm working on her and she is coming along slowly. She went to the Michigan Bear Hunters Convention this weekend with me and she said she enjoyed it. She even talked about applying for a bear permit this year. She will come around slowly. I hope she will become a member of the site soon.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i thought those pics a robs were you guys. i have been hunting with rob now for the last five years. great guy. if you want send me some of those pics and ill post them on my website www.michiganhunteronline.net i have some other pics from the big buck contest that rob has every year. as far as animals that get ran over by cars, my girlfriend gets mad cause she says its a waste of good meat.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Not to mention that it gets pretty expensive to fix the cars.


----------



## WildBillsGirl (Mar 23, 2002)

WB is at work and normally 'puter whizes' brain is fried. How do I post my mondo walleye pict?

WildBillsGirl


----------



## WildBillsGirl (Mar 23, 2002)

Take a look at the pict of my walleye, disregard the bad hair day. Lord, I sound like a woman.  

http://michiganhunteronline.net/vacation.html


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Cool pics lets see if this works


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Looks like a great place to vacation and catch a few fish on the side. Nice pictures.


----------



## WildBillsGirl (Mar 23, 2002)

Our trip this past summer to CA, it rained the whole time. Needless to say our shots are not so fishy and a little more well . . . silly--like the ones where you know you'd better quit drinking real soon. I'll try to load one. 









If this doesn't work, don't be surprised.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2002)

Nice deer Queen. I bow hunted for the first time this year adn didn't see a thing. I had a blast though. Now I am hooked. My boyfriend got his first deer last year, a doe, and he got a 7 pointer this year with his bow. Hopefully I will get one soon.
April


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

It's so great to see women in the Outdoors! Hope some of ya can make some of our Outings Like the one this Easter Weekend at the Lands Inn in Luddington!


----------

